# Remove Screen printed tag



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

I know this has been asked a few times but haven't seen any real answers to the question yet..

I bought 10 hoodies, the neck tag is screen printed onto the inside of the garment, now I am not sure whether its plastisol or screen ink but I know its an ink of some form and not vinyl.

I want to cleanly remove this label, I have tried spraying it with stain remover then scraping it off with a cricut blade with limited success but anyone else know what will loosen the ink enough to remove it? I don't do screen printing so I don't want to spend $100 on a spot gun.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think I saw something on Ryonet that takes off cured ink.....


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

For anyone else with the same question, the best option is acetone, I tried stain remover, turps, scratching it off and the best method is acetone, it works quite well at lifting the ink however its not perfect, im left with smudgy outlines and a garment that stinks off alcohol. If you get a sponge, get some acetone on it, and rub that into the garment you should be able to use a scouring pad or blade to get most of the ink off. I might try a stain remover on the rest of the ink tomorrow and run it through the wash to see if I can get it perfectly clean.


----------

